# Chittum Wood



## Nature Man

Anyone have experience with chittum wood? Is it good for turning? Flat work? Thanks. Chuck


----------



## bamafatboy

Yes it is, it is hard when dried. Makes beautiful turnings.


----------



## kazuma78

Can you post a picture. I dont think ive ever seen any other than some justturnin cast up.


----------



## phinds

kazuma78 said:


> Can you post a picture. I dont think ive ever seen any other than some justturnin cast up.



There are a couple of pics on my site.


----------



## JR Parks

phinds said:


> kazuma78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a picture. I dont think ive ever seen any other than some justturnin cast up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of pics on my site.
Click to expand...


Phil,
Thanks for the work you do on your site. I actually hate because I get stuck and cannot stop scrolling through all of those woods. Thanks again!
Jim R


----------



## Nature Man

I recently had the opportunity to buy a couple of bowl blanks, but opted to buy myrtle wood instead. Now that I know that it is good for turning I will be inclined to purchase some if I return to the site where it was offered. Appreciate the info. Chuck


----------



## bamafatboy

If you google it, you will find that chittum wood grows i n huntsville, alabama. I have made several pens for our troops from it. I meet on Redstone Arsenal one Sunday a month and we turn troop pens. There was some of this wood donated by the land trust, to make pens from. If you get a chance to get some chittum burl, grab it, it is absolutely georgus.


----------



## pinky

bamafatboy said:


> If you google it, you will find that chittum wood grows i n huntsville, alabama. I have made several pens for our troops from it. I meet on Redstone Arsenal one Sunday a month and we turn troop pens. There was some of this wood donated by the land trust, to make pens from. If you get a chance to get some chittum burl, grab it, it is absolutely georgus.



The burl is beautiful and a pleasure to turn. Haven't worked with the lumber but have boxes of it. 

http://i45.Rule #2/albums/f52/pinkygalini/chittamburlsierra004.jpg

http://i45.Rule #2/albums/f52/pinkygalini/chittampen016.jpg

http://i45.Rule #2/albums/f52/pinkygalini/bottlestopper002.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Pinky - if you ever have any bigger pieces of chittum burl you want to unload (2×2×5+), please let me know. I've had a hard time finding any.


----------



## kazuma78

+1 on the unloading! haha id probably be interested in a pen blank or 2 or a few.  The cast piece of chittum burl that justturnin sent me was stunning.


----------



## pinky

I have a box of pen blank burl with no plans of getting rid of any. I have been offered $25 per pen blank. I do have a couple of milk crates of thin lumber and log sections I could part with.


----------



## Kevin

JR Parks said:


> Phil,
> Thanks for the work you do on your site. .....



Phil spells him name real funny . . . he spells it _Paul_.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justturnin

kazuma78 said:


> +1 on the unloading! haha id probably be interested in a pen blank or 2 or a few.  The cast piece of chittum burl that justturnin sent me was stunning.



What do you mean "was" what did you do?


----------



## kazuma78

justturnin said:


> kazuma78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on the unloading! haha id probably be interested in a pen blank or 2 or a few.  The cast piece of chittum burl that justturnin sent me was stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean "was" what did you do?
Click to expand...


Is I meant haha Sometimes im suprised English is my first language  Still have all of your blanks. Those puppies are too gorgeous to part with! although Im thinking of donating one or 2 to another member here who I really think would enjoy trying a cast blank. Hes a really good guy. Not the Chittum though


----------



## justturnin

pinky said:


> I have a box of pen blank burl with no plans of getting rid of any. I have been offered $25 per pen blank. I do have a couple of milk crates of thin lumber and log sections I could part with.



I know right where you are w/ that. I have some primo stuff I put to the side for myself.


----------



## SENC

pinky said:


> I have a box of pen blank burl with no plans of getting rid of any. I have been offered $25 per pen blank. I do have a couple of milk crates of thin lumber and log sections I could part with.



I'd love to see the log sections and would be interested.


----------



## pinky

SENC said:


> pinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a box of pen blank burl with no plans of getting rid of any. I have been offered $25 per pen blank. I do have a couple of milk crates of thin lumber and log sections I could part with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see the log sections and would be interested.
Click to expand...


Okay, so far I have found 2 big tubs of thins. Still looking for sections. Going to a buddies this afternoon to continue the search. I gave him boxes of chittam years ago. Maybe they are there. Wood all over the place. Gotta start selling!


----------



## pinky

Just found these 2 buried behind the big lathe. I know there is more, still looking. Also a pic of what the thins look like.

http://i45.Rule #2/albums/f52/pinkygalini/chittam001_zps56cd6e6a.jpg

http://i45.Rule #2/albums/f52/pinkygalini/IMG_1439.jpg


----------



## SENC

Good deal, will keep my eyes open for more posts. I'm particularly interested in burls and highly figured pieces.


----------



## pinky

SENC said:


> Good deal, will keep my eyes open for more posts. I'm particularly interested in burls and highly figured pieces.




Not selling my chittam burl unless the price was so crazy I couldn't refuse. Not easy to come by this stuff.


----------



## JR Parks

Kevin said:


> JR Parks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phil,
> Thanks for the work you do on your site. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil spells him name real funny . . . he spells it _Paul_.
Click to expand...


Maybe that's why.......


----------



## phinds

Kevin said:


> JR Parks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phil,
> Thanks for the work you do on your site. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil spells him name real funny . . . he spells it _Paul_.
Click to expand...


But I get "Phil" so often I don't even notice it much any more.


----------



## clutch

A newb here, but thought I would show my Chittum Burl. My all time favorite and rare wood next to Honduras Rosewood Burl

Here is a recent Humidor made from this hunk.
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/20140311_163007_resized_zps25129bac.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/Garage4_zps1f28c694.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/Garage4_zps1f28c694.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/20140311_163156_resized_zps04800940.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Cody Killgore

clutch said:


> A newb here, but thought I would show my Chittum Burl. My all time favorite and rare wood next to Honduras Rosewood Burl
> 
> Here is a recent Humidor made from this hunk.
> http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/20140311_163007_resized_zps25129bac.jpg
> http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/Garage4_zps1f28c694.jpg
> http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/Garage4_zps1f28c694.jpg
> http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/20140311_163156_resized_zps04800940.jpg





That is amazing! Chittum burl is definitely one of my favs. If you get some extra knife blocks of that beautiful stuff that you want to sell, please let me know!


----------



## clutch

Here is a great neck knife I had made from Chittum burl along with my ultra rare Honduras Rosewood Burl.

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/neckknife1_zps7bff668a.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/neckknife2_zpsf569de5c.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## phinds

Victor, those are beautiful


----------



## DRW

I'm from Huntsville, Al and have been gathering Chittum burl for a while now. I just found a large burl last weekend that I got. Loggers push the trees over because it is a trash tree to them...makes getting the burls a lot easier. I now have multiple chunks and pieces and will be offering them up in various sizes soon. I have a wheelbarrow full of pen blanks. Stay tuned in the for sale or for trade section.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## burlman

I've never turned Chittum Burl before. Looking forward to you putting some on the market.


----------

